# [EVDL] Zivan K2 adjustment



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am barrowing a Zivan K2 charger for my Force until the new charger comes.
I need to turn down the finish voltage or current. I see four pots inside a
slot. Does anyone know how to adjust this?

- Will
Aptos, CA 95003
(831) 688-8669
[email protected] 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On 12 Nov 2008 at 23:54, Will Beckett (becketts) wrote:

> I am barrowing a Zivan K2 charger for my Force until the new charger comes. I
> need to turn down the finish voltage or current. I see four pots inside a
> slot. Does anyone know how to adjust this?

Download the manual from the EVDL library :

http://evdl.org/lib/

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Thursday, November 13, 2008 10:30 AM, EVDL Administrator


> wrote:
> > On 12 Nov 2008 at 23:54, Will Beckett (becketts)
> 
> 
> ...


----------

